# Wie einen Servo sicher abschalten, aber auch die Maschine schützen?



## Brandy (1 November 2009)

Guten Morgen,
es geht um einen Indramatregler mit Avancedregelgerät.
An einem Handarbeitsplatz muss der Regler sicher abschalten, sobald der Bediener auf die Trittmatte geht. Letztens hat sich die Machine selbst ertwas zerstört, da das falsche Werkstück drin war und die Achse auf das Werkstück gefahren ist. 
Drehmomentreduzierung hatte man zunächst drin, aber dann wieder rausgenommen, weil es immer zu Störungen kam, wenn jemand auf die Trittmatte ging, da das Advancedregelgerät in einer vorgegebenen Zeit anhalten will und das mit dem reduzierten Drehmoment nicht möglich war.

Wie kann ich gleichzeitig Mensch und Maschine schützen?
Ich habe da auch ein paar Ideen, aber um keinen zu beeinflussen würde ich gerne hören, wie Ihr sowas löst.

Allen noch ein schöne WE,
Brandy


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (1 November 2009)

Moin, 
also du willst das der Servo sofort zum stehen kommt sobald jemand auf diese Fußmatte tritt ? Und nicht erst an ner Rampe runterregelt ?
Was für eine Anlage ist das also was ist die Aufgabe des Servos und in welchem Leistungs bzw. Drehmomentbereich befinden wir uns da ? 

Gruß


----------



## gravieren (1 November 2009)

Hi

Es gibt Regler die haben verschieden "STOP-Varianten".

Also NOT-Halt-Rampe und Normale Rampe.

Möglicherweise kannst du hier "ansetzen".


----------



## Knaller (16 November 2009)

*Servo sicher abschalten*

Erst ist mal die Sicherheitskategorie fest zustellen. Wenns ein Hand einlegeplatz ist gilt wahrscheinlich die Kategorie 4. Hängt von der Häufigkeit des Eingriffes ab. Zu dieser Geschicht gibt es dann verschiedene Betrachtungen. 
Bei Bosch Rexroth gibt es die Möglichkeit die Sicherheit komplett in den Antrieb zu verlegen. Der Antrieb kann im Normalbetrieb mit reduzierten Drehmomenten arbeiten. Bei der Überführung in den Sicheren Betrieb kann mit einem anderen Drehmoment gearbeitet werden.
Es gibt die Möglichkeit  
Sicherer Halt -> Antrieb bremst zum Stillstand ab und schaltet die Endstufen weg
Sicherer Betriebshalt -> Antrieb bremst zum Stillstand ab und bleibt mit Drehmoment sicher stehen.  Bewegung der Achse führt zum Abschalten.
Bei einer Vertikal Achse kann noch ein Sicheres Halte und Bremsensystem genutzt werden. 
Aber wie gesagt alles eine Sache der Betrachtung.

mfg Knaller


----------



## hausenm (22 November 2009)

Warum unbedingt abschalten?
Es würde doch auch genügen einen "sichern Ort" aufzusuchen. 
Bei Robs gibt es zB. "Sichere Bereiche" und in der SPS würde ein "Safety ey" ev.
das Problem auch losen: Achse in einer Sicheren Pos und Mensch auf Trittmatte = Maschine mit niedrigst Drehmoment weiterlaufen etc.. Aber wie schon geschrieben alles eine Frage der Betrachtung.
Gruß aus Saudi


----------

